# Droplets



## pugnacious33 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## NateS (Jul 4, 2010)

Gorgeous image.  Love the composition and DOF.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow, that's beautiful.. what kind of flower.. do you know?


----------



## pugnacious33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks! It is an impatien. Shot with a Canon 100EF 2.8 Macro.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks, pug.

oh, I checked out your site.. some really amazing things on there.. inspiring.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for looking RD, that means alot!


----------



## Skyclad (Jul 4, 2010)

Very, very nice


----------



## BPetrafassi (Jul 18, 2010)

Amazing shot, great detail, and awesome color vibrancy.
It's very beautiful.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Sep 4, 2010)

BA-RILLIANT.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 4, 2010)

Gorgeous shot!


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome shot. Love the colors and the dew. Going to have to keep on eye on you. Lol.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well I just got finished "eyeing" your facebook page and I like what I see. Nice work. And thanks for the link.


----------

